
A Patent Lie: How Yahoo Weaponized My Work - Waxy.org - sdoering
http://waxy.org/2012/03/a_patent_lie_how_yahoo_weaponized_my_work/
======
leephillips
What does this article actually say? That Baio willfully signed meaningless or
fraudulent documents and that he applied for patents that he new were without
merit, for money. And now that the issue of these patents might become better
known, he's preemptively writing a disingenuous CYA explaining how he's
_shocked_ that a corporation might try to _profit_ from his collusion.

Recently Baio had to pay a settlement because he stole someone's intellectual
property and used it for a commercial purpose. In this case he also wrote a
whiny, disingenuous article [<http://waxy.org/2011/06/kind_of_screwed/>]
trying to explain how he didn't really intend to do anything wrong. So he's
abused the intellectual property system from both sides. Apparently,
principles only come into play when it's time for explanations; at the point
of deciding what to do, this man seems to consider only the path of least
resistance between the cash and his wallet.

And his public relations campaign is working. There is no shortage of gullible
hotheads [<http://lee-phillips.org/music/whoIsTheDick/>] rushing to his
defense and to the excoriation of Baio's victims.

